# Honda Engine Help



## thiggy (Apr 25, 2007)

I am repairing a Honda GX140 engine. For my reassembly, I need to know what to torque the head bolts to, as well as the valve lash and spark plug gap. The owners' manual for this engine does not give this info and I don't particularly wish to spend about $30 for the service manual, just for these three items. Thanks for any help.


----------



## tommyj3 (Sep 16, 2006)

Head Bolt Torque is 17 ft lbs

Valve Lash is Intake .005 to .007 in Exhaust .007 to .009 in

Sparkplug Gap is .028 to .031 in

Sparkplug is NGK BPR6ES


----------



## thiggy (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks, Tommy. Just the information I need.


----------

